# Consumer Feedback



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know if it's viable, but I would like to see one of the BD brands (and others) offer up something like the Salsa Fargo discussed here. 

Fat tire bikes designed for road use Rock!


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Edit....nevermind....

dead thread is dead!


----------

